# Please help! Nikon 70-200 VR II



## Josh220 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I just bought a 70-200 VR II used on Fred Miranda, and it has been a while since I had my own copy so I could use a little help. 

Inside of the mounting ring there is a felt lining, which appears to be separating (picture 1). There is also a small section that looks out of place, see the little square piece in the felt lining (picture #2). 

Does this look right? The reason I am concerned is that it was listed as 10/10 and I paid a price that reflected a brand new condition lens. The lens cap and hood have a decent amount of scratches on it, so I am concerned with how well this was maintained. 

Thanks for any help!

1.





2.



Lens cap, as you can see it is not a 10/10


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 20, 2012)

It's broken. Sell it to me at a discounted price. I'll take care of repairs.





Jk. I have no experience with this lens and that potential issue. Good luck.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 20, 2012)

To tell you the truth I'd be concerned. I have this lens and I never saw anything like that at all.


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 20, 2012)

There is no separation of the felt lining? Or the little cut-out square in the lining?


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 20, 2012)

By any chance, could you take a shot of the back of yours? It can be a cell pic, doesn't matter. I just can't find anything online.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 20, 2012)

I never saw any 'felt' at all. I'm at work but tonight I'm packing for a wedding so I'll see about getting you a shot. Mine is clean on the bottom, nothing like that, nothing sticking up that shouldn't be.


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, I know they have a felt lining. But whether or not it should look like this worries me.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 20, 2012)

yeah, I've just never looked inside close enough to see it. It's certainly not like what your top 2 images show.


----------



## matthewo (Apr 20, 2012)

it looks fine to me.  i have the lens, mine also has that square peice.  mine also has the felt, i cannot tell how your felt is coming off from the first picture.

give me a second i will bust out my macro and take a picture of mine.  mine is mint shape and a good benchmark


----------



## kundalini (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm looking at my VRI version...... no felt.

I'd have a local camera shop (not a big box) have a quick gander at it.  Good luck.


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 20, 2012)

matthewo said:


> it looks fine to me.  i have the lens, mine also has that square peice.  mine also has the felt, i cannot tell how your felt is coming off from the first picture.
> 
> give me a second i will bust out my macro and take a picture of mine.  mine is mint shape and a good benchmark



Thank you, I appreciate it. In the first picture, the separation is at the top of the mounting ring. There is a slight gap where it doesn't stick to the outer edge. I am not sure what kind of adhesive is used, but my guess is that it is probably wearing off?


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 20, 2012)

kundalini said:


> I'm looking at my VRI version...... no felt.
> 
> I'd have a local camera shop (not a big box) have a quick gander at it.  Good luck.



Yeah, I am not sure what its purpose is... There are some complaints online about it creating a "dust" that gets on the rear element.


----------



## matthewo (Apr 20, 2012)

here are the pictures of mine


----------



## matthewo (Apr 20, 2012)

i believe the felt is to keep light from reflecting. kinda like how some parts of lens are ribbed to keep reflection down. worst thing is a smooth surface that reflects light

also my lens is a vrII and a later model,  it was purchased august last year from b+h


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 20, 2012)

That was my guess for its purpose as well, but something that can dust or flake seems like an odd choice. 

Thank you for the images!


----------



## matthewo (Apr 20, 2012)

i guess thats true, but i dont worry too much about dust. i always keep the back caps on unless doing a direct swap of lenses. really the amount of dust needed to affect an image is high. i have never had an issue.


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay, thanks! The lens is nowhere near 10/10 but at least there is nothing fatally wrong with it. Hopefully the seller will be willing to negotiate a compromise.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 20, 2012)

Yours looks just fine. I have the same felt and seperation as you. I have looked at numerous photos on ebay and all are the same. I had my lens inspected by a nikon dealer prior to buying it and it was in top shape.

The felt is there to help stop some of that dust from going into the camera. When your camera is on it is charged and zoom lens create a vacuum. Especially with this monster and the way is combined with the charge the vacuum is strong and so the felt is there to help eliminate some not all dust.  Thats why you never want to switch lenses when your camera is on as the sensor is charged and will attract dust like a magnet attracts metal (or poop attracts flies)

Here is a picture of mine.










As far as the cap is concerned it looks well used. It could be a cap from another camera or it could be this one. If it is the cap for this one there are many ways of looking at it. One did he take it off and stick it in his pocket when shooting ( with keys and what not in there scratching it up) Did he take it off and just toss it aside. Did it at one point pop off fall on the floor and kicked and scratched up. It can go on and on....best thing to do if you are not sure is to take it to a nikon dealer and have them look at it. Take some pictures and test for sharpness. Check your aperture ring and make sure it springs back. Look in the lens for dust..With this huge lens even though it is weather sealed it will still get dust in side and a little dust is normal as long as it does not show up in your images. Inspect the lens on the outside and see if there are any signs of scratches, dings or dents..Any touch ups with paint to throw you off. If all looks good and it takes good pictures looks like the pictures you showed are normal.

Cheers.


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## DScience (Apr 20, 2012)

Definitely NOT 10/10 though...I would be upset personally.


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 20, 2012)

DScience said:


> Definitely NOT 10/10 though...I would be upset personally.



Yeah, I am a little bummed. Hopefully he is willing to compromise... at least refund the $15 for a new lens cap would be nice. The glass is fine and the images look sharp so far, but I won't be able to test it fully until this weekend.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 20, 2012)

Josh220 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I am a little bummed. Hopefully he is willing to compromise... at least refund the $15 for a new lens cap would be nice. The glass is fine and the images look sharp so far, but I won't be able to test it fully until this weekend.



It's just a lens cap. Be happy with the purchase enjoy the lens


----------



## bhop (Apr 20, 2012)

Do you guys really count the lens cap in the rating?  jeez..


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 20, 2012)

Here's a new one for 4 bucks http://amzn.com/B00006I5JC


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 20, 2012)

bhop said:


> Do you guys really count the lens cap in the rating?  jeez..


Only if it's listed as 10/10 which implies brand new condition.


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 20, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> Here's a new one for 4 bucks Amazon.com: NIKON 72mm Nikon lens cap (LC-72): Camera & Photo


That's 72mm. You fail, sir.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 20, 2012)

Josh220 said:
			
		

> That's 72mm. You fail, sir.



Lol. I typed in 70-200 lens cap and thats what came on amazon but heres one for 8 bucks.

http://amzn.com/B0009M1O9A 

All in all it's just a lens cap. If the lens is in new condition, then you got the lens in new condition. It's not brand new and I wouldn't sweat the small lens cap. If you had the cash for the lens, 12 bucks shipped for the lens cap should be the last of the worries.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 20, 2012)

bhop said:


> Do you guys really count the lens cap in the rating?  jeez..



I would it can say a lot how someone treats there gear. I all the time I have been shooting I have never had a lens cap look that rufffff. I take care of my gear because I know most of the time I will resell it later. Accidents happen and if he put an alternate cap on there of this cap was scratched accidentally he should have described that or mention that when he sold the lens. Then the buyer then knows what they are getting into. IF you are expecting a 10 out of 10 rating lens and the first thing you see is this scratched up lens cap uummm yeah that could lead to many negative thoughts in the mind and anything else you notice. I am sure that had a big impact on why he started this thread. 

I would count the lens in the rating unless it was disclosed.


----------



## bhop (Apr 20, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> bhop said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys really count the lens cap in the rating?  jeez..
> ...



I disagree about a _lens cap_ showing how someone treats their gear.  As someone else mentioned, the cap may have just been in a pocket or something.  I do that all the time.  When i'm shooting a sports event or whatever, sometimes I don't have time, or want to dig around in my bag, so my pocket is the easiest place.  That doesn't mean I treat the lens itself poorly, that's hardly the case.. I paid a lot of money for good lenses, no way i'd bang them around purposely, a lens cap on the other hand is super cheap in comparison and easy to replace, who cares if it gets scratches?  and if i'm buying a lens, I still don't care about the cap as long as the lens matches the rating.  I buy my gear to use, not sit on a shelf.  But hey, to each his own.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 20, 2012)

Maybe you don't care but I am sure many people care. Would you like to buy a new lens from nikon and they send you a used beat up cheap cap since its irrelevant to the lens and how it functions? If someone says there lens is 10/10 than they should send it looking like a 10/10 and that means all of its components that come with it OR disclose that the actual lens is 10/10 but the cap is 5/10 easy enough to do would you not agree?


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree with vipgraphx. Just because you use your gear doesn't mean it needs to be, or should be, beat up. Additionally, it would be different if I had done it from use in the field than receiving it in such condition without prior disclosure.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 20, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Maybe you don't care but I am sure many people care. Would you like to buy a new lens from nikon and they send you a used beat up cheap cap since its irrelevant to the lens and how it functions? If someone says there lens is 10/10 than they should send it looking like a 10/10 and that means all of its components that come with it OR disclose that the actual lens is 10/10 but the cap is 5/10 easy enough to do would you not agree?


If I were to buy it new, then I would expect it new. If I were the one selling, I would say mint lens for sale. Lens caps included. I bought a mint lens without lens caps from KEH. I bought those later.  I am also guilty of placing my lens cap inside my pocket. My lens caps aren't mint but my lenses are In superb shape. Like you said, to each their own but if the lens is on par with what was described ( i.e. lens being mint) a lens cap is just a cap. Idk.. I guess I don't don't find it important as long as the lens is mint. OP enjoy the buy. I would like to add one or the 80-200 af-s to my collection.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes I have used ALL my gear that I have owned and in 10 years I have bought and sold many lenses and cameras. I have never had any issues with my buyers. I keep my stuff clean. I dust off my lenses and clean the glass after so many uses. If the glass is dirty I clean it. If the caps popped off and got messed up on accident I purchase a new one because thats how I roll. Just like my shoes. I use them and then then wipe them down so they look good as new for as long as possible why because thats how I roll.

Not knocking anyone who does different but if you are going to sell something in mint than the buyer should expect to receive it in mint condition.

*1.* (Non-sporting Hobbies / Philately) (of coins, postage stamps, etc.) in perfect condition as issued
*2.* _Brit_ _informal_ excellent; impressive
*in mint condition* in perfect condition; as if new


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 20, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you don't care but I am sure many people care. Would you like to buy a new lens from nikon and they send you a used beat up cheap cap since its irrelevant to the lens and how it functions? If someone says there lens is 10/10 than they should send it looking like a 10/10 and that means all of its components that come with it OR disclose that the actual lens is 10/10 but the cap is 5/10 easy enough to do would you not agree?
> ...



I think the issue hear is not with the cap but more so when he got his package and was drooling  all over the box so excited to open it up....he saw this lens cap...expecting 10/10 which would be mint condition ( as if new condition/ perfect condition) . His heart dropped because he just unloaded a crap load of money and he says to him self WTF....then he further investigates the lens and sees things that he is not sure they are how they are supposed to be and it is amplified buy his first impression of the lens cap.

First impression is everything...

So he posts to get clarification if what he got is what is supposed to be that way...So now he can breath again and escape the anxiety of it all.

In the end yes as long as the lens is in perfect working condition then thats the main thing lens caps are cheap purchases but,,,,to that note, should he be the responsible party to purchase that or the seller? If the seller was selling 10/10 and getting that type of money he could have easily went down and bought a new lens cap and sent it with the lens.


----------



## matthewo (Apr 20, 2012)

are we still talking about a lens cap LOL.  just enjoy your lens


----------



## manaheim (Apr 20, 2012)

This has become an absolutely ridiculous argument.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 20, 2012)

no it has not lets keep going.........:greenpbl:


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 20, 2012)

I've created one of "those" threads.Success! I can now rest assured that I win at life. Thanks for the input though, guys.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 20, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> no it has not lets keep going.........:greenpbl:



Oh.

Well in THAT case.

*I WOULD BE INCREDIBLY EXCITED IF I GOT A BANGED UP LENS CAP ON MY PURCHASE OF A $2500 LENS!  ANYONE WHO SAYS OTHERWISE IS A MO-RON.

*There.  How was that?  Did I do good???


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes sir ...you did, perfecto!:hug::


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 20, 2012)

I would be upset too. Seller implied brand new condition and that's not in near the condition of my year old vr2


----------



## bhop (Apr 21, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Maybe you don't care but I am sure many people care. Would you like to buy a new lens from nikon and they send you a used beat up cheap cap since its irrelevant to the lens and how it functions? If someone says there lens is 10/10 than they should send it looking like a 10/10 and that means all of its components that come with it OR disclose that the actual lens is 10/10 but the cap is 5/10 easy enough to do would you not agree?



Well true, that's why I ended my sentence with "to each his own".  Meaning, that I feel like it's ok if someone does care.  I personally don't, and honestly, yeah, if I bought a new lens and the cap was scratched up like the one pictured, then yes i'd care about that since it's supposed to be new.  The only reason i'd care in that case is because it would make me wonder if if the lens has been used since i'd most likely be paying a 'new' price.  However, if it's a used lens and the cap was scratched up like the one pictured, even on a 10/10, then no, I wouldn't care.  I understand not everyone feels this way and that's ok.  Just giving my opinion.



Josh220 said:


> I agree with vipgraphx. Just because you use your gear doesn't mean it needs to be, or should be, beat up. Additionally, it would be different if I had done it from use in the field than receiving it in such condition without prior disclosure.



I don't consider lens caps "gear".  So in this case, I agree with you.


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 21, 2012)

Vipgraphx summed it up best:



vipgraphx said:


> I think the issue hear is not with the cap but more so when he got his package and was drooling  all over the box so excited to open it up....he saw this lens cap...expecting 10/10 which would be mint condition ( as if new condition/ perfect condition) . His heart dropped because he just unloaded a crap load of money and he says to him self WTF....then he further investigates the lens and sees things that he is not sure they are how they are supposed to be and it is amplified buy his first impression of the lens cap.
> 
> First impression is everything...
> 
> ...



It has been a couple years since I last had a 70-200 VR II in my possession, so I was just curious if the points in my initial post were worth worrying about. It was never initially about the lens cap... however, after seeing the condition of the cap along with some scuffs on the hood, I became overly meticulous and worried about the rest of the lens. 

Had this been divulged prior to the sale, the issue would be nonexistent. I would either have accepted the condition or found another one in better condition. Most likely the latter... 

Bottom line, 10/10 implies no damage regardless of personal opinions on the importance of a lens cap or hood. You can also see that there is a decent amount of wear on the mounting ring.


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 21, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> Josh220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You fail again, sir. That is not $8 nor is it $12 shipped.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 21, 2012)

Josh220 said:
			
		

> You fail again, sir. That is not $8 nor is it $12 shipped.



Reading owns you. So Its you that failed sir.
Check out the " other deals"

What are you? Like 12? 
You got confirmation that your lens is ok but complaining about a measly lens cap. If you are so pissed off about it, return the $2k + lens back to the seller because it has been used too hard and you got it with a beat lens cap.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 21, 2012)

vipgraphx said:
			
		

> I think the issue hear is not with the cap but more so when he got his package and was drooling  all over the box so excited to open it up....he saw this lens cap...expecting 10/10 which would be mint condition ( as if new condition/ perfect condition) . His heart dropped because he just unloaded a crap load of money and he says to him self WTF....then he further investigates the lens and sees things that he is not sure they are how they are supposed to be and it is amplified buy his first impression of the lens cap.
> 
> First impression is everything...
> 
> ...



I understand. Unfortunately, when not purchased brand new, unless it's never new unless it's still sealed in the package or just opened but never used. 

OP, If you paid near new price, you should have gone to a reputable dealer. I understand the correlation between a beat lens cap and a new product or indication of amount of use but unfortunately you most like got someone's exaggerated condition rating. Take it as a lesson learned. Was there pics of the lens with the lens cap, etc in his for sale post? Did you see pictures before you spent near new price.? If the items received are not what was displayed in the pics then I would really be concerned. When buying something that expensive, I'd prefer to buy from a dealer ,somewhere I can dispute it, or meet locally to inspect it. It's a risk you take buying online. If you used PayPal, maybe make a complaint and try to get something back.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 21, 2012)

A lens cap. One thing that so closely coexists with a lens, yet has no bearing on the optical quality of said lens. 

Does it cover the front lens element of the "like new" lens you bought? Does it stay on securely? If it does, it sounds like it serves its purpose. IF it fails to do either of those things, then I'd say you have an issue with your seller. If it doesn't, I'd say deal with it unless you need to have a pristine lens cap. 

#FirstWorldProblems


----------



## matthewo (Apr 21, 2012)

the nikon 2.8 lens are pretty tough. if yours doesnt look beat up i dont think there is much wrong with it. if i had the lens and the physical body of it looked great, along with the glass, etc. then i could careless about the lens cap. i, like others put the lens cap in my pocket, and drop them sometimes. if the person that sold you the lens is like me, then they care way more about then lens then the actual cap(and know its a cheap peice of replaceable plastic that doesnt mater if its scrapped up). everytime im switching lenses, and replacing caps, or taking them off, im always thinking about the lens and removing the rear cap quick and changing lenses on the camera body. sometimes the front cap will get jammed in my pocket or even left on a table, to get knocked off, hell could even get stepped on, not like it matters. i find it hard to believe that people are less then carful with their 70-200 vr ii, for goodness sake you can buy a crappy used car for the price of one.... lol.

but like i said they are tough, and if it had ever been misused or dropped, you would be able to tell signs on the lens body.


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 21, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> Josh220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personal insults, nice. Reading "owned" me? That's rather ironic, don't you think? Considering YOU were the one who started the debates about the lens cap. It was you who first brought it up in a manner that started the arguments on the fundamental importance of the cap... I never mentioned it and I only showed the picture for reference. 

I'd also like to point out that your initial post stated that you have no experience with this lens, making your involvement in this thread questionable. Quit trolling. 


Thank you to all who posted, the initial concern and purpose of this thread has been addressed. At this point it is between myself and the seller.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 21, 2012)

Josh220 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I am a little bummed. Hopefully he is willing to compromise... at least refund the $15 for a new lens cap would be nice. The glass is fine and the images look sharp so far, but I won't be able to test it fully until this weekend.





			
				Mach0 said:
			
		

> It's just a lens cap. Be happy with the purchase enjoy the lens





			
				Mach0 said:
			
		

> Here's a new one for 4 bucks http://amzn.com/B00006I5JC





			
				Josh220 said:
			
		

> Personal insults, nice. Reading "owned" me? That's rather ironic, don't you think? Considering YOU were the one who started the debates about the lens cap. It was you who first brought it up in a manner that started the arguments on the fundamental importance of the cap... I never mentioned it and I only showed the picture for reference.
> 
> I'd also like to point out that your initial post stated that you have no experience with this lens, making your involvement in this thread questionable. Quit trolling.
> 
> Thank you to all who posted, the initial concern and purpose of this thread has been addressed. At this point it is between myself and the seller.



Never once a troll. After simply saying after you hope he will refund 15 bucks that you can buy one cheap. Simply implying that it's a relatively inexpensive item and I wouldn't even worry about it. You posting twice on how I " failed" just showed that you took it in an insulting manner. Get your panties out of a twist. Enjoy the freaking lens. If I had it, I would be doing just that. Grow up. Complaining about personal insults and it was you who made the first sly innuendo. You wanted it new, you should have bought it new. If you paid for an item like that without seeing pics, that's foolish. If you received pics before purchase, then you got what you wanted.


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 21, 2012)

In my experience, those who emphasize "growing up" and make snide, immature comments about age, are usually compensating for their own age or maturity. 

It's just the internet and comments get taken in the wrong tone every day. Everyone is quick to assume that everything is in a derogatory tone, such as how you took my comments about the links you posted with incorrect parts/pricing. (I don't buy 4th party items through Amazon, those sellers have no more credibility than eBay). 

No grudges on my end, and I think it is safe to say this thread has run it's course. Let it go already and move on.


----------



## bhop (Apr 21, 2012)

Josh220 said:


> No grudges on my end, and I think it is safe to say this thread has run it's course. Let it go already and move on.



I agree, this thread is over..  before it's done, just want to say you have some super nice landscape shots on your flickr.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 21, 2012)

Josh220 said:
			
		

> No grudges on my end, and I think it is safe to say this thread has run it's course. Let it go already and move on.



Fair enough


----------

